# 360 volts AC coming into house



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

Jah Electric said:


> My sisters washer isn't working correctly, so I go check it out. Check the voltage at the washers dedicated receptacle, and I get 180volts to ground!?!? Open the panel and I get 360 volts phase to phase and 180 from either phase to ground. How could this be?


 its all the leftover volts from people using dmms and reading 80 or 90 volts


----------



## HARRY305E (Jun 14, 2013)

Jah Electric said:


> My sisters washer isn't working correctly, so I go check it out. Check the voltage at the washers dedicated receptacle, and I get 180volts to ground!?!? Open the panel and I get 360 volts phase to phase and 180 from either phase to ground. How could this be?


:laughing::laughing:

Oh, boy someone at the POCO must have set a new transformer a new crewed it up bad.

Any of the other houses have this issue?


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Wouldn't there be other serious failures if there was actually 180V?


----------



## Jah Electric (Nov 6, 2013)

How can everything in the house work fine though at. 180/360 volts A/C?


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Check that your meter is working properly.


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

Either the transformer or your meter is reading peak voltage


----------



## Jah Electric (Nov 6, 2013)

This is not my house so in MN I cannot legally work on someone else's house because I am not a contractor.
Should I call the city and have them check the transformer or something?


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

Jah Electric said:


> This is not my house so in MN I cannot legally work on someone else's house because I am not a contractor.
> Should I call the city and have them check the transformer or something?


If your meter is correct, you can either call or wait for smoke signals. I would probably call


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Deep Cover said:


> Check that your meter is working properly.


Yep. On some digital meters, weak batteries will result in bad readings. 

And make sure you weren't on the DC setting. I did that once and got strange readings on AC. 

If there really was 180/360 you would have had a lot of stuff burning up.


----------



## Jah Electric (Nov 6, 2013)

How can I check if my multi meter is working? It's not on DC


----------



## Jah Electric (Nov 6, 2013)

BTW I've only had 2 beers


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

Jah Electric said:


> How can I check if my multi meter is working? It's not on DC


Since you probably don't have a voltage reference to check calibration, I would just change batteries and see if you get a different reading


----------



## Jah Electric (Nov 6, 2013)

Ok so I put new battery's in my fluke now I get 124 VAC. That's crazy! Learn something new everyday


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Jah Electric said:


> My sisters washer isn't working correctly, so I go check it out. Check the voltage at the washers dedicated receptacle, and I get 180volts to ground!?!? Open the panel and I get 360 volts phase to phase and 180 from either phase to ground. How could this be?


Retracted


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Jah Electric said:


> Ok so I put new battery's in my fluke now I get 124 VAC. That's crazy! Learn something new everyday


Glad it worked out. :thumbup:

Another member posted about the batteries some time ago, and I later had it happen to me so it made me remember the tip.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Jah Electric said:


> BTW I've only had 2 beers


Well there's your problem, you are supposed to have at least 4 before utilizing a meter.


----------



## Jah Electric (Nov 6, 2013)

crazyboy said:


> Well there's your problem, you are supposed to have at least 4 before utilizing a meter.


Sometimes a guy just needs to chill out, step back and reasses WTF is going on


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2019)

*Weak battery in my meter*

Hello All,

I found your thread on 360 Volts AC into house and used the advice of checking my meter, and that was the problem. Replaced the battery and got the 240 from the main feed into the house. Thank you!

Paul


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a single person who posted on this 5 year old thread is still here, but... you're welcome? 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Jah Electric said:


> BTW I've only had 2 beers


Most relevant post so far!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I found your thread on 360 Volts AC into house and used the advice of checking my meter, and that was the problem. Replaced the battery and got the 240 from the main feed into the house. Thank you!
> 
> Paul


Welcome aboard @[email protected]!

You know the real answer was to try a solenoid tester if you doubted the digital?


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Welcome aboard @[email protected]!
> 
> You know the real answer was to try a solenoid tester if you doubted the digital?


What I do on my Wiggy [Knopp], is scribe a line where 120, 208, 240, and 480 actually land on the scale, checked against my 260-8 of course. This improves accuracy quite bit.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

460 Delta said:


> What I do on my Wiggy [Knopp], is scribe a line where 120, 208, 240, and 480 actually land on the scale, checked against my 260-8 of course. This improves accuracy quite bit.


Once you are used to it you should be able to tell the difference in 120-240-or higher just by feel of the vibration.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Once you are used to it you should be able to tell the difference in 120-240-or higher just by feel of the vibration.


Yeah you are right about 120-240-480 difference, but the 208-240 lines I find useful when working on 4 wire deltas. The vibration difference is small and the scale is useful to look at.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

I’m going to post in this thread 5 years from now.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

460 Delta said:


> Yeah you are right about 120-240-480 difference, but the 208-240 lines I find useful when working on 4 wire deltas. The vibration difference is small and the scale is useful to look at.


True enough!


----------

